# Bills in sant cugat, barcelona



## amy harper (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi all,

Wondered if anyone can give me some rough figures on monthly bills in sant cugat, Barcelona?

I'm moving to sant cugat in October as my husband has a new job, and wanted to know roughly how much per month energy bills are? Gas, electricity, water etc

Also prices for tv packages, Internet and phone line. What's the best company to go with? I would like to have some English channels.

Are there any monthly bill that I have left out?

Thanks amy xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

amy harper said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wondered if anyone can give me some rough figures on monthly bills in sant cugat, Barcelona?
> 
> ...


hi

most of those sort of costs will be much of a muchness nationally

have a look at recent posts on the cost of living sticky

gas & electricity prices have just gone up


water is pretty cheap - certainly the lowest of your utility bills by far

there are lots of threads about phone, internet & mobile costs - have a search of recent threads

as far as TV is concerned, if you want english _channels_, as opposed to just programmes in english (which you can get with normal, free digital TV) then you would have to have a dish & a SKY package - again, there are lots of threads discussing that


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

amy harper said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wondered if anyone can give me some rough figures on monthly bills in sant cugat, Barcelona?
> 
> ...


Depends where you end up living, but if it's in a flat or a like group of houses you'll have to pay a community charge which differs greatly from place to place. It's to pay for the upkeep of the gardens and pool if you have them, cleaning of communal areas, a doorman if you have one etc etc.


----------

